# Star Wars: ARD Empire Thread



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

((This post will likely be edited to include an introduction similar to one see in the main thread.))

This thread begins just after Cyrus Aiden and John Dalton have been given their orders to kill or capture fugitive Rebel Keyan Farlander...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 18, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> *Briefing Room*
> 
> "Settle down gentlemen. Before we begin I will introduce myself. I am Admiral Piett," he began, "As you may know, our objective is the annihilation of the Agamar Insurgency. Many members of the rebellion once belonged to the local insurgency. For a time we were able to ignore the Insurgents because so many of them left Agamar to join the Rebellion that they lost the ability to cause disruption across the planet. However, several of the surviving Rebels from Hoth have returned home to  Agamar and the Insurgency is beginning to grow again. That is why the fleet has come here."
> 
> ...



Cyrus saluted "Sir!" and walked out of the room.  His gut twisted.  His talents weren't well suited for this.  But well that's the military.  He made a mental note to do some research into the b-fighters.  Just outside of the room he stopped and waited for the robbed figure.  Cyrus will walk with him.

"I suppose you do have clearance to know what makes me truly special then.  I suggest we wait until we get somewhere else before I say that though.  I assume something makes you special to?"


----------



## Caedus (Aug 18, 2009)

"_It will be done_" John said simply as he proceeded to leave the room, nodding slightly towards the Admiral as he followed Cyrus out. He remembered Cyrus's response about his specialties. A decent commander who have been suitable enough if their targeted individual escaped, regardless...if this how things were to be, then he would have no choice but go along with them. The Imperial Agent glanced at Cyrus as he spoke to him. He thought for a few moments before finally responded. 
_
"You can say that. Don't be concerned with me...once I find him on the planet surface, I'll eliminate him and everybody else that follows him. If he somehow gets off the surface then its your job to destroy every single one of them. Mission complete_" John answered in response. 

John's was rather thrilled at the thought of possibly fighting another force sensitive. It would be a true test to his abilities. From now, every single mission was going to bring him closer to his goal.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 18, 2009)

_"You can say that. Don't be concerned with me...once I find him on the planet surface, I'll eliminate him and everybody else that follows him. If he somehow gets off the surface then its your job to destroy every single one of them. Mission complete."_

Cyrus eyed him wearily.  "Once the rebel is out in the open destroying him should be a breeze.  I suppose you have some idea about how find him then?"


----------



## Caedus (Aug 18, 2009)

"_That will likely be the hardest part but if he's somewhere down there. We'll find him...there's rebels out there filled with information. A few persuading techniques will get them to run their mouth. We have storm troopers all over the ground, they likely have some information that could be useful_" John said in response. He was confident in his abilities that regardless who he was, he would be able to kill him. Sure enough, there was bound to be those who would give his location away...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 18, 2009)

"So you don't have any ideas for some leads then?"  Cyrus sighed.  "Well I suppose we best head down there and start searching.  First, I need to run by and figure out a little more about my squad, and see what info we have on the b-fighter.  Mind giving me a ride down to the planet then?  My fighter isn't meant for landing on the ground, although it can in an emergency."  Cyrus looked over this hooded figure. "Which hanger is your ship in?  How long until you're ready to leave?"

--Time skip--
So what exactly are his squadrons like? Regular tie fighters?  Skill of pilots?  Speed they can be scrambled?  How many pilots?  Anything of note.  He can contact some of the officers through wall right? I assume he can find enough on the b-fighter about equal to the star wars wikipedia.  Cyrus will also grab a little hologram projector of the rebel.

--Hanger--
Cyrus will arrive a bit early and wait for his new partner.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 18, 2009)

John appeared walking into the hanger as he eyed Cyrus. He motioned his head towards his right and right in the massive hanger of the Star Destroyer was the Sith Interceptor of the Imperial Agent. It was a rare craft but it's combat abilities were powerful enough to engagement enemy targets as well being a perfect craft to serve an agent of the Empire such as himself. There was enough room for several people. John intended on meeting with the men under his command and proceed to find the rebel traitor that he was on a mission to kill. The man proceeded to move towards his craft as the craft's entrance revealed itself...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 19, 2009)

John appeared walking into the hanger as he eyed Cyrus. He motioned his head towards his right and right in the massive hanger of the Star Destroyer was the Sith Interceptor of the Imperial Agent.

Cyrus looked over the ship slightly in awe.  It seemed ancient yet obviously top of the line.  He obviously wasn't dealing with an imperial no body.  He cautiously followed the hooded fellow on board.  "What type of ship is this?  I've never seen anything like it."

Once they're safely inside and flying down to the planet Cyrus will feel comfortable in telling his abilities. "I suppose since we're partners in taking down one of the empire's most wanted, it'd be good to know what we can do.  I personally..." He scrounged around his backpack and pulled out a softball sized robot. "...am exceptionally good with robots."  It hovered around his head.  "By that I mean, I can control this little guy with my mind.   Similarly, I can control all three of my fighters at once.  There are quite a few limitations, and it requires plenty of preparation but that's the jist of it."

He scratched absentmindedly at the back of his neck, where the metallic fingers dug into his head.  "I suppose you excel at something too."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 19, 2009)

"_Indeed I am...I am arguably one of the Emperor's best assassins...a warrior of great power. A Dark Jedi_" John simply responded. He was not a Jedi or a Sith...yet. It was the Sith who had true power and John thirsted for it. His desire to be a Dark Lord of the Sith and the benefits that came from it was his ultimate goal. He was working his way to the top slowly but surely. His pride grew...he knew he deserved more yet he somewhat enjoyed his rank at the moment. There was nothing better then cutting down enemies of the Empire and his kill count was highly impressive despite him being one so young. 

The cloaked figure sat down at the cockpit, there was seats for Cyrus himself to sit in. It only took several moments for the figure to activate the craft as the entrance closed and the ship proceeded to leave the hanger. It was a deadly craft but was quite simple to use. 

The Sith ship proceeded to head towards the planet, stealth systems activating. "_This ship is unique and useful. It can match any fighter in a dogfight and has advanced sensors that can intercept transmissions and is capable of to cloak for a brief amount of time_" As the craft got closer to the planet, it proceeded to head towards an Imperial Headquarters within the capital city the cloaked figure spoke again. 

_"I'll be landing the ship at the Imperial headquarters in the capital city. After that, I assume we'll just disperse...find out what we can and if we come to our target, we'll assassinate him as planned or if possible..bring him alive and force him to reveal the location of the other rebels that may be hiding on this planet as we_ll" John said. He thought, perhaps it would be better if they did capture him..


----------



## materpillar (Aug 19, 2009)

Caedus said:


> "_Indeed I am...I am arguably one of the Emperor's best assassins...a warrior of great power. A Dark Jedi_" The cloaked figure sat down at the cockpit, there was seats for Cyrus himself to sit in.



Cyrus sat down in a seat and simply nodded at this.  He wasn't too surprised. 



> The Sith ship proceeded to head towards the planet, stealth systems activating. "_This ship is unique and useful. It can match any fighter in a dogfight and has advanced sensors that can intercept transmissions and is capable of to cloak for a brief amount of time_"



Cyrus made a _tsking_ noise.  "No it isn't a match for any fighter.  It's too slow, and not maneuverable enough.  Although I suppose it could make some of that up with high armament.  I'd eat you alive, even though I guess that cloaking could be a pain."  He paused a bit.  "Then again, if you wanted to I suppose I probably wouldn't be able to stand up before taking a few lasers to the brain.  I guess that's why we're working together."  He kind of gave a little evil grin.



> _"I'll be landing the ship at the Imperial headquarters in the capital city. After that, I assume we'll just disperse...find out what we can and if we come to our target, we'll assassinate him as planned or if possible..bring him alive and force him to reveal the location of the other rebels that may be hiding on this planet as we_ll"



"That sounds good.  I'll leave Wall here..." he gestures to the robot "to follow you around.  That way I we should be able to communicate with each..." Cyrus stopped talking and the robot picked up the sentence perfectly "...other as needed.  Simply talk to it and I'll be able to hear you.  Heck I can see through it, so that probably won't even be necessary."

((( I'm ready to be on the planet when you are )))


----------



## Caedus (Aug 19, 2009)

"_Understood...if worse comes to worst, I think you should be able to pilot this ship on your own. If your as good as you say you are...you should have no problem and the controls are quite simple and it's not as slow as you deem it_" John said as he guided the ship on to an empty docking bay in the Imperial Headquarters. The ship uncloaked itself upon arrival, chances are....rebels would suspect that such an odd craft in the skies meant something that wouldnt be good. The craft landed as several Imperial stormtroopers who were assigned to John's command prepared to brief their commander on this mission. The Dark Jedi stood up as the entrance to the craft opened. "_It's time to eliminate this rebe_l" John boldly declared, the eyes of the Dark Jedi burned with passion and pride as he eagerly prepared to once again use his lightsaber to end the life of any who would oppose the Empire...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 19, 2009)

"Understood...if worse comes to worst, I think you should be able to pilot this ship on your own. If your as good as you say you are...you should have no problem and the controls are quite simple and it's not as slow as you deem it"

Cyrus nodded and was off before the spaceship's walkway had hit the ground.  He was antsy about this mission and wanted to get a look around town.  As he left the compound he did his best not to be observed.

Wall hung in the air over the dark jedi.  "Oh yes I forgot to mention.  You can simply refer to this droid as QQ-14-3.  Its my pilot number and my preferred name.  While in person, you should probably address me a Cyrus."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 19, 2009)

The cloaked man nodded at Cyrus, taking note on what he said as he walked forward, eying the several storm troopers. They were carrying the usual E-11 Blasters and they already assumed who their commander was. John's appearance told it all. "_Where's the rest of the troopers under my command?_" The Dark Jedi questioned the troopers. "Awaiting for your arrival sir. We were told that somebody would arrive and take command for some special mission" The lead trooper asked as he eyed the cloaked Dark Jedi, trying to take in every detail. 
"_We are searching for a Rebel traitor who needs to be eliminated at once. He is not alone and is hiding here somewhere...as there been anything going on that may possibly lead me to him_" John asked. 
"Well...there was some sort of skrimish going on in some restaurant. We lost a few men but it doesnt seem like it was some bar fight" 
"_Gather all the men under my command and head there at once. Kill the subordinates if you have the shot, take it but leave their commanders to me. I will personally deal with them_" John ordered as the troopers responded. "Yes sir" 

John then proceeded to walk forward as the Imperial Stormtroopers followed him, the rest of the group would gather and then they would search this city in order to find the rebel who has lived long enough...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 19, 2009)

Caedus said:


> "_Where's the rest of the troopers under my command?_" The Dark Jedi questioned the troopers. "Awaiting for your arrival sir. We were told that somebody would arrive and take command for some special mission"
> 
> "_We are searching for a Rebel traitor who needs to be eliminated at once. He is not alone and is hiding here somewhere...as there been anything going on that may possibly lead me to him_"
> 
> ...



The robot over the jedi's head let out a small beep and said "I'm not sure how good you are, but don't get too cocky.  I'll head over there soon.  There is something I want to do first."

Over by the markets Cyrus was looking around for a droid.  He felt exposed, not being able to see himself in third person.  He'd get another scout droid when he went back aboard the star destroyer, but for now something else would have to do.  He noted a protocol droid in rather decent shape with a rather low price tag.  He walked over and inspected it intrigued.

((That's you muk! ))


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2009)

"Hello master, may I suggest a purchase of this prototype 'protocol' droid. The shop keeper Zach is a scumbag and a failure. He indeed failed to whipe my memory core to an extense and thus allowing me too keep record of meatbag identity. 

I suggest for purchasing high degree of intimidation. He may even sell me for no credits at all with sufficient persuasion and motivation."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 19, 2009)

John shook his head slightly, he wasnt sure what held Cyrus up but it likely was for a useless reason. The cloaked Dark Jedi glanced at the robot above his head before looking forward at the mobilized group of Imperial Stormtroopers under his command. They were standing in their ranks, ready to move. Their commanders had already notified them but John felt he needed to address the men himself. The cloaked man smirked lightly, these were soldiers truly fitted for his command.  "_I intend to accomplish this mission with absolute success. We are in search of a Rebel fool who found himself on the Empire's most wanted. Killing him and his followers will be another step for us and bring us closer to the everlasting peace and justice in this galaxy. I have no doubt that we will succeed. You are to kill any traitor who raises a weapon against you but leave the superiors to me. I will personally deal with them myself_"


----------



## materpillar (Aug 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Hello master, may I suggest a purchase of this prototype 'protocol' droid. The shop keeper Zach is a scumbag and a failure. He indeed failed to whipe my memory core to an extense and thus allowing me too keep record of meatbag identity.
> 
> I suggest for purchasing high degree of intimidation. He may even sell me for no credits at all with sufficient persuasion and motivation."



Cyrus let out a laugh and turned to find the shop keeper.  Maybe he wouldn't erase this droid's mind as he had originally planned.  This droid could end up to be rather useful in hunting down the rebel if it knew how to manipulate others.

Cyrus weighed the thought of testing the droids intimidation theory but decided against it.  The only way he could really think to do that with his unimpressive body structure was to pull out the fact he was an imperial, and he didn't want that to become common knowledge on a planet that supported the rebels.  So he'll simply buy the robot, and while he's at it Cyrus will buy some unimpressive cloak or jacket that can also hide his face.  That will be stuck in his backpack for the time being.

The imperial pilot will return to the droid once that is done.  "I assume you don't mind that I bought you then?  I need to make a minor modification to you."  He flips out one of his small chips.  "Nothing impressive.  It'll just let me talk to you without anyone else hearing... over long distances.  I can tell you more about my and now your situation after that."

Assuming the droid has no objections, cyrus will install that and then they'll head over to the site where the recent skirmish happened.  I need to know what the situation is with this area.  What the stormtroopers are doing.  If there is much left of the building, etc.


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

"Suggestion: Master, may I suggest, since you are looking for a rat in a hole, why not flush it out with how goes the saying? Water?

From an economic point of view, it will be more resource efficient, to 'flush' out the rat with water, or in this case, orbital bombardment than actually using resource expensive materials, like foot soldiers to search and destroy a rat of minor importance.

Of course the use of water, in this case orbital bombardment always brings side effects with them, in this case high casualty of meatbags, but on the contrary, it instills fear and obedience to your subected meatbags."

HK0400 says while walking behind Cyrus.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

*The Restaurant*

When John arrives at the scene, the troopers are in the process of rounding up all the people who stayed behind in the Restaurant. They were being loaded up in a long prisoner transports to be carried back to base.

One of the troopers spots John as he approaches and tells his superior. Said superior is a Lieutenant from the Imperial army. "I was told to expect your arrival," he explained, "I can assure you that what happened here is no fault of mine! The incompetence of my men is at fault here. The best excuse they could come up with were stories of tables flying threw the air on their own!"


----------



## Caedus (Aug 20, 2009)

John narrowed his eyes as he thought about what he just heard. _"Flying tables...that must be him_" The cloaked figure looked upward at the droid above him before looking towards the Lieutenant and asked him a question "_Do you have any idea where he may have fled and tell me everything you know about the situation... It's very important that he is dealt with_?" John awaited the response as he kept thinking... their target would be quite a challenge but surely nothing he could handle. It was a bad idea for him to expose himself like that and soon enough...he would pay.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

Emboldened by the lack of discipline against him, the man continued, "They had a secret lift hidden in a seldom used section of the seating area. We're not able to follow them though. They detonated charges that went off when we finally made it past the barricades sealed their escape route behind them. We can't follow them."


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

"Analysis: Master, it seems the chip you implemented also extends to a second unit in your possession. It also seems I am able to communicate with your second unit.

Statement: Your second unit seems to be following a meatbag companion of yours Master. He however seems to be in a difficult position.

Suggestion: With your permission, or without it, I shall give your meatbag companion a highly valuable strategic choice of action."

Through the voice of QQ-14-3 Hk0400 communicates with John.

"Statement: Greeting, companion of my new master. I am HK0400 a protocol droid and assassination droid by design. Through QQ143 I am informed that you seems to have a difficult choice in your current course of action.

I was designed to hunt down and assassinate force user in particular.

Suggestion: As a professional Jedi slayer may I propose to you, companion of my master, that you chose to flush out this Jedi you seek. It is a good idea to use orbital bombardment to whipe out this entire town, inclusive the underground structures hidden beneath this city, slaying them all in a single stroke.

Thus you will be avoid a long fight against a potential enemy who could harm you, companion of my master. Falling rocks and exploding tunnels are difficult if not impossible for even the masters of Jedi to avoid or escape from.

Besides casualties like this lovely town are not worth mentioning. It is small, and these people will repopulate this place within a decade. The balance of population will return."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Analysis: Master, it seems the chip you implemented also extends to a second unit in your possession. It also seems I am able to communicate with your second unit.
> 
> Statement: Your second unit seems to be following a meatbag companion of yours Master. He however seems to be in a difficult position.
> 
> ...



Cyrus cut the assassin droid's transmission here and facepalmed as he and the droid continued towards the bar.  From HK-0400's view the connection to Wall simply goes black.  Hk can do this to cyrus any time he wants also.  Cyrus continued talking through Wall right after Hk-0400 was cut. 

"Sorry about that he surprised me.  I didn't know the droids with AI can control other droids through me. I'm almost there."

As they continued walking, Cyrus talked to the droid through their little mind connection so no one could eves drop.  "No HK, orbital bombardment is _not_ an option at the current time.  First off, the populace here isn't completely expendable and that would only serve to create support for the rebellion.  However, even more so the biggest problem is we wouldn't be able to confirm if we actually killed the jedi.  They're somewhere underground so we'd never be able to find remains or anything.  Now if we find a nice little bundle of rebels I'd be more than willing to use your line of action."

Cyrus paused.  "Did you mention you were an assassin droid though?  Do you need any weapons it doesn't seem you have any right now.  Also, how would you go about finding this jedi without killing everyone in town?"

I suppose at this time Cyrus arrives at the scene


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

"Confirmation: Yes, master, I am an assassin droid. And yes, master I do feel naked without sufficient fire power. Currently I am only equipped with 2 vibro blades for killing targets up close.

Analysis: The jedi will most likely have made contact with some sort of resistance group. However since the meatbags currently are not expendable, I suggest to hold them hostage.

Though you may not be able to bombard these meatbags, these meatbags do not know of such things. Spreading rumors among the meatbags, as well as simulating a orbital bombardment would spread wild held fear into the meatbags, most likely forcing the jedi meatbag into action.

He will reveal himself in one way or another rather quickly. If he does not, then the meatbags will aid us in finding this jedi, for their fear of death through bombardment will spur them into telling us where to find this hidden jedi."

He conveys his analysis to his master as well as John as they are now close by.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 20, 2009)

"_Lieutenant...spread your men out at once and continue to look for them. If you find anything I want you to keep them alive and them to headquarters for questioning. I will personally execute every single one of them if needed. I intend on crushing this rebel and any attempt of rebellion right here. Keep in mind to send a message to the Executor and inform Thrawn and makes sure that nothing leaves or enters the planet. As long as they are stuck here, we will find them. Its only a matter of time until they try to leave the plane_t" John commanded. Cyrus bought himself a droid but he had already explained why there would be no orbital bombardment. The Dark Jedi turned slightly as he eyed Cyrus and his toy approaching. He wasnt sure what to say at the moment...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> "_Lieutenant...spread your men out at once and continue to look for them. If you find anything I want you to keep them alive and them to headquarters for questioning. I will personally execute every single one of them if needed. I intend on crushing this rebel and any attempt of rebellion right here. Keep in mind to send a message to the Executor and inform Thrawn and makes sure that nothing leaves or enters the planet. As long as they are stuck here, we will find them. Its only a matter of time until they try to leave the planet_" John commanded.





Muk said:


> "Confirmation: Yes, master, I am an assassin droid. And yes, master I do feel naked without sufficient fire power. Currently I am only equipped with 2 vibro blades for killing targets up close.
> 
> Analysis: The jedi will most likely have made contact with some sort of resistance group. However since the meatbags currently are not expendable, I suggest to hold them hostage.
> 
> ...



Cyrus stood around for a second and put some thought into that idea.  "That's actually not too bad of an idea.  I can only think of two flaws.  The first being, there is a decent chance we'd be overstepping our authority.  That could easily be solved by informing the admiral of our intentions first.  However, the second flaw is if it doesn't provoke the jedi into some kind of action then many people might look down on the Empire for not going through with the threat.  Furthermore we can't really predict how the jedi would attempt to stop this threat to the city."

Cyrus paused.  "However, it is a good plan since it most likely would force the jedi to do _something_. I'd preferably leave that as a Plan B, especially if this rebellion grows and we are allowed to back up our threat with an orbital strikes.  That being said, I can't think of a reasonable plan A, other than wait for the Jedi to do something stupid... which he probably won't."  

Cyrus turned away from the droid and dark jedi and Cyrus approached the Lieutenant,  Wall floated down in his place continuing the conversation.  "What are your thoughts... eh... you never told me what I should call you."  The floating ball looks at John.

Cyrus's real body talking to the Lieutenant "Do we have any other leads on how to find this rebel? Also, I require an extra blaster."


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

"Statement: Masters as for your concerns in the flaws of Plan B, you could leave 'weak points' for the Jedi to 'exploit'. As he will act on such 'weakness' we can set up a trap and he'd surely will fall into it.

Anaylsis: As for plan A, it seems quiet that he has hidden himself with the resistance. The quickest way to find them now is to find a resistance operative, interrogate him for pass codes and locations and quickly assault their hidden compound.

I bet there are quiet a few more meatbags out here in this city, and it is probably best to either run and check with full force or use a more subtle disguised way of finding the hidden entrances.

Processing: Another possibility is for me to spread a virus to all the mech and protocol droid as well as central AI's, turning them against their master, and also revealing the location of any hidden base. They most certainly would also try to assassinate your intended jedi.

I could reprogram them so they try to just stun and put them into a comatose state, master."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 20, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Statement: Masters as for your concerns in the flaws of Plan B, you could leave 'weak points' for the Jedi to 'exploit'. As he will act on such 'weakness' we can set up a trap and he'd surely will fall into it.



"Yes I was thinking something similar.  I'm not sure what weaknesses there are in an orbital strike though.  It would be easier to create a weakness in say a stormtrooper assault.  I haven't the faintest idea where we'd raid or leak the news so it wasn't suspecious."



> Anaylsis: As for plan A, it seems quiet that he has hidden himself with the resistance. The quickest way to find them now is to find a resistance operative, interrogate him for pass codes and locations and quickly assault their hidden compound.
> 
> I bet there are quiet a few more meatbags out here in this city, and it is probably best to either run and check with full force or use a more subtle disguised way of finding the hidden entrances.
> 
> ...



"I kind of like that virus idea.  Is there any way you could create a virus that lets us see through all the droids like I see through Wall here as opposed to a semi-revolution?  Hopefully in a way that the droids themselves didn't know they were infected?  That way there would be minimal risk of the virus being discovered, and we could use these eyes potentially in the future as opposed to the robots being dissembled?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2009)

"Slightly Irritated Statement: My virus database is top notch. During the great jedi hunt after the great Civil War, my predecessor successfully infiltrated and reprogrammed many droids to do their biding. I am confident and pride myself with the same abilities my predecessors posses.

For accessing visual connection via that chip you had implanted into me, I'd need the blue print of the chips core functions. Though I already have decoded its basics scripture, an emulation of said chip still eludes me.

Statement: A small child or a gang of robbers will do just fine as 'source' material to leak rumors of a orbital bombardment. Or just send a Unit of white meatbags into a dark alley and then contact them via radio, letting them know an orbital bombardment is going to take place in their investigative area. Fool your own meatbags first if you wish to fool thy enemy, master."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

The last of the Resturant patrons are loaded up and brought to the military facility. Once the majority of the Imperial military vehicles are out of the way the streets are re-opened to traffic.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2009)

"Query: Master, are you only going to give me a blaster and expect me to kill a Jedi?

Statement: A blaster alone is insufficient at slaying a Jedi. A Jedi will have easy time with the fires of a blaster, only with sufficient distraction is one able to kill a Jedi.

Analysis: It would be wise to equip me with a flame thrower, sonic emitter, a lot of frag grenade, sonic grenade as well as sonic mines. A sniper rifle is also a welcome, Jedi's being unaware of being targeted fall easily prey to being sniped."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 21, 2009)

John turned towards the droid, taking a glance at Cyrus before talking towards the droid. "_While it's important in taking out the Rebel Leader, we cannot kill him just yet. He has followers and capturing alive him must remain a possibility. If he can provide knowledge then its key that he is captured and kept alive. The orders I gave to the Lieutenant still stand. You'll get your chance to kill but make sure it isnt the Jedi...I'll deal with him"_ John looked at the droid. For a droid it had one unique personality...he only hoped the droid would go rampant and do something that goes against his intentions.


----------



## Muk (Aug 21, 2009)

"Statement: Then a flamethrower will be just the perfect tool. It will hurt the jedi adequately enough, but not outright kill him. Thus putting him in a state where his self healing abilities are necessary and put him in a helpless state. Easy to capture and constrain. 

Joyful Agreement: I am more than happy to cheese up those meatbags around the Jedi, companion of my Master.

Suggestion: Master, before you ship off these prisoners, why do we not do a public interrogation with some or a few meatbags to watch? It does the job well to instill fear and obedience into meatbags. I could do that right now with one of the prisoners. Cutting a few fingers off will do little to kill someone, however the pain and fear as well as the screaming will serve well for our purpose."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> "Slightly Irritated Statement: My virus database is top notch. During the great jedi hunt after the great Civil War, my predecessor successfully infiltrated and reprogrammed many droids to do their biding. I am confident and pride myself with the same abilities my predecessors posses.
> 
> For accessing visual connection via that chip you had implanted into me, I'd need the blue print of the chips core functions. Though I already have decoded its basics scripture, an emulation of said chip still eludes me.
> 
> Statement: A small child or a gang of robbers will do just fine as 'source' material to leak rumors of a orbital bombardment. Or just send a Unit of white meatbags into a dark alley and then contact them via radio, letting them know an orbital bombardment is going to take place in their investigative area. Fool your own meatbags first if you wish to fool thy enemy, master."





Caedus said:


> John turned towards the droid, taking a glance at Cyrus before talking towards the droid. "_While it's important in taking out the Rebel Leader, we cannot kill him just yet. He has followers and capturing alive him must remain a possibility. If he can provide knowledge then its key that he is captured and kept alive. The orders I gave to the Lieutenant still stand. You'll get your chance to kill but make sure it isnt the Jedi...I'll deal with him"_ John looked at the droid. For a droid it had one unique personality...he only hoped the droid would go rampant and do something that goes against his intentions.





Muk said:


> "Statement: Then a flamethrower will be just the perfect tool. It will hurt the jedi adequately enough, but not outright kill him. Thus putting him in a state where his self healing abilities are necessary and put him in a helpless state. Easy to capture and constrain.
> 
> Joyful Agreement: I am more than happy to cheese up those meatbags around the Jedi, companion of my Master.
> 
> Suggestion: Master, before you ship off these prisoners, why do we not do a public interrogation with some or a few meatbags to watch? It does the job well to instill fear and obedience into meatbags. I could do that right now with one of the prisoners. Cutting a few fingers off will do little to kill someone, however the pain and fear as well as the screaming will serve well for our purpose."



"Sorry for underestimating you HK.  I still don't know what you're fully capable of. I assume another chip would be as good as a blueprint?"

Wall will produce another chip out of a side compartment.  

"Also, I had no intention of sending you against the jedi with only a blaster.  But wouldn't a blaster be better than only some knives?  At the next opportunity I'll get you anything you request."

Cyrus glanced around.

"That opportunity might be right now... Commander ((he means john since John STILL hasn't named himself )) I believe the interrogation of those prisoners falls under your jurisdiction.  If you would like HK to assist you while I go buy his weapons that is fine with me.  We still have time to wait before putting the threat out."

Cyrus will head back to the market.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

John nodded as he left as he looked at the droid he had now had control over. "I_ expect my orders to be done without failure_" John said to the Lieutenant from earlier as he looked at Cyrus's new toy "H_K, let's go...it seems that Headquarters has some people that need to be questioned.._" John stated as he turned away from the scene and began to walk back towards headquarters. The large amount of Imperial Storm Troopers under John's command proceeded to follow him back. They were slightly surprised on how things were turning out but they stayed quiet. For an Imperial Agent however, he seemed to have his own way of doing things...they were almost certain that their commander who have killed the imperial officer or done some sort of punishment because of his failure but that wasnt the case. However they were pretty sure what the Imperial Agent would be capable off as soon as he got his hands on some prisoners who just may be part of the near broken rebel alliance..


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2009)

"Answering: At your service Commander."

HK will follow John to headquarters to interrogate the prisoners.

"Suggestion: Commander, may I suggest an rather old, yet very effective way of interrogating prisoners? Cutting of their fingers and stabbing them in the leg will inflict pain. Only afterward should you ask them what you want to know. Another method is hanging them upside down and letting water drip down on their face while continuously questioning them, though this method takes longer to take effect, the results are very satisfactory."

While walking or heading back HK will analyze the chip his master gave him. By the time he arrived at headquarters he had finished his analysis and began writing an emulator protocol to be implemented into the virus that would be spread.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

"Brother! You are here as well?" Aryan asked his brother Kane.

"Yes brother, the Empire force me to land and confiscated our ship. I know where it is being kept though." Kane replied.

The two of them were thinking the same things as the interrogators approached the area, 'We're mandalorians. Those imperial bastards wont get anything from us!"


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2009)

"Order: Soldiers, hang these two men upside down and strap them tight, immobilizing them. Bring buckets of ice cold water, a lot of it, and two stool and two towels."

Once the soldier brought buckets of water, HK will begin his water torture. He'll have the 2 victims hang upside down and poke a small hole into the buckets, letting water drip on top of their face while sitting on a stool observing them silently.

Without saying anything, he waits for 30 minutes observing these men just being in that state. After 30 minutes he switches to waterboarding technique. He places two towels on their head and sprinkles water on them, causing the two to gag, while they are still immobilized. After a few more minutes HK says to Commander John,

"Suggestion: Commander, I believe they are now ready to hear the first question."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

"_Good work HK.._" John said, nodding slightly at the droid. It was odd how "thoughtful" the droid was. The Dark Jedi stepped forward as he eyed the two Mandalorians. "_So...assuming you both like to talk, what do you know of Keyan Farlander_" John stated, his eyes glaring at the Mandalorians with a strong killer intent in his eyes. His body remained covered in his black cloak, the only thing visible was his face and it wasnt looking very happy. These Mandalorians would be the first to be questioned. John knew that these two brothers would be perhaps tougher to break and that maybe a certain weapon would have to be used to have them spill their guts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

The Starfighter _Red Rose _sat down on the outside edge of the small temporary base that one of the Star Destroyers in orbit had sent down. The pilot departed from her craft. She was already upset because of her tardiness and it seemed ground forces had swept the town and were beginning to allow the people to go about their day again. 

As she approached the building's entrance she pulled back the hood of her cloak shaking her hair free and looked to the door guards. "Ava Tesla," she said in a low grumble, "I was sent here under orders of the Emperor--I suspect there are some detainees here?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

*In the Interrogation room*

Aryan hesitates to say anything as he fights the urge to act like he's drowning, he almost falters for a second and recovers saying, "Mandalorians are trained die before breaking. I wont give you satisfaction of forcing me to tell you anything!"

In the meantime Ava Tesla is lead to interrogation room by a couple of storm troopers who wait at the door.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

_"Very well.."_ John suddenly reached deep into his cloak and finally pulled out the fabled and legendary weapon...his lightsaber. With a press of a button, the crimson blade shot out in its signature hum. "_Well its been a while since I used this..."_ John stated as he twirled the weapon in his hands before preforming several swift slashes at the Mandalorian who spoke. The slashes werent fatal, instead they merely brushed against parts of his arms and legs, slicing them lightly. The cloaked Dark Jedi was wasnt surprised at the prisoner's resistance...at the moment. He had other ways to inflict pain...John narrowed his eyes for a moment... he sensed another force user approaching...


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aryan groans in pain as the various cuts. He is very much impaired by the attacks. He has not been damaged so badly that he can no longer talk, but he is close. The act is actually less bloody than imagined. Although a lightsaber cut him, it also clotted the wounds immediately from the intense heat.

"Brother!" Kane cries out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

Ava glared at the others in the room, her hands hidden beneath her cloak. She looked to where John burned the man with his lightsaber and narrowed her eyes. With a sigh she shook her head, "You plan to burn his arms off?" she asked from her spot near the door.

"Torture should be all about subtlety, not flashiness."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

"_There's plenty of other prisoners...I doubt these Mandalorians really know anything but their strong will is something I'm curious in personally seeing.._" John replied, he wasnt sure who came in considering his attention was entirely focused on the Mandalorian. With another twirl, the Dark Jedi positioned his lightsaber towards the leg of the man and slowly thrusted forward, planning to slowly pierce the man's leg with the deadly crimson weapon. The agony would have been immense but it wouldnt kill him outright due to the lightsaber away from vital organs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

As fast as she possibly can manage, Ava will pull her own light saber and attempt to deflect the blade downwards to the floor and keep it from entering the body.

"So you would waste your time skewering these men rather than hunting down the rebel scum you seem to have slipped your grasp by the looks of things?" 

"It would seem the Empire is hard up for help these days..."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

"_I rather prefer you keep out of my business and your lack of knowledge of the current situation is rather annoying. It's already obvious what the rebels are intending to do. As long as they are here, they will be found...if they attempt to leave the planet, the Executor will stop them. They cant hide for long...it's simple like that"_ John swiftly responded as his eyes glared towards Ava. He wasnt expecting a woman. The Dark Jedi then glared back towards the two Mandalorians as he thought about just finishing them off right on the spot but decided against it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

She retracted her own blade and stepped back. "And you would rather trust them to deal with a supposed Force user alone?" asked Ava. 

"I'm rather surprised at you John..." she waited for his reaction. "Yes, I was given some information before I came here, its part of what comes with being close to the central body of the empire," she said. 

She paced across the room, "But you're wasting time, we know not what this Keyan is capable of and to allow him to face the fleet alone is foolhearty. After all it was a lone Jedi who destroyed the Death Star...were you at Yavin?"


----------



## Caedus (Aug 22, 2009)

"_If your truely concerned...you can go look for him only to realize its a waste of time. Why look for him when you already know what he is planning. Security within the city has been increasing heavily...they will be caught"_ John responded. The Dark Jedi deactivated his lightsaber as his eyes remained focused on the newly arrived Imperial agent just like himself. She had a point but at the same time, John's pride would not allow him to believe that some mere rebel was capable of bringing down the Executor. While the Death Star may be called a fluke...the force had its own mysterious ways...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

"It's unwise to underestimate what a small, well trained force can do, its been one of the biggest shortcomings of the Empire since this whole thing started," she fluffed her hand in her hair. She walked a little ways off and turned around. 

"We've got a rare opportunity here, one that might allow us to crush any chances of a significant rebellion for a long time to come, but we have to act swiftly...Palpatine wouldn't have allowed me to make my presence known if we weren't in the most auspicious of occasions to do something about these bastards." 

She clenched a gloved hand around the hilt of the lightsaber and slipped it back into its holding place. "But, torturing this man isn't going to further our causes."


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2009)

Since the two agents were busy, HK continues to torture the other mandalorian, the one that had called out 'brother'.

Using his knife, he stabs a wound in the mans left foot and let's the blood flow out slowly, crawling down his legs, down his torso and towards his lips and nose. It also dripped down from the knife right onto his face. 

The iron and blood taste intensified the horror of death that the water torture had begun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

Ava looked to the droid, watching the automaton do its work. The HK were a particularly ruthless series from what she had seen of them. Though not as independent minded as the IGs, they seemed to take true pride in their work as this one was at this very moment. 

Surprisingly enough Ava didn't get angrier. It wouldn't help her case to go flinging Storm Troopers around or slamming her lightsaber into the floors and computer consoles. 

She paced, angrily across the back of the room by the door, fists balled up at her sides as she watched the HK continue its work.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2009)

"Query: Prisoner, you heard the commander. What do you know of _Keyan Farlander_? Mandalorian like yourself must know locals around here. Tell me everything."

He waits for a respond, if he refuses to say anything or if he says something rather useless to the droid, HK will stab his other foot with his second knife.

He'll wait for the first drop of blood to fall down onto the victims face before repeating the same question.

If he still refuses to open his mouth gives useless info, he removes both knifes from the stab wounds and lets all the blood flow out quickly and fast.

After waiting another minute or so he repeats the same question.


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 23, 2009)

Damian crept through the streets, checking to see if anyone was on his tail. It appeared that no one had noticed his presence, yet at least. If he was going to get his mark, he might as well be able to blend in, Damian thought to himself. It wasn't until he continued on did he notice how scared the town was of the Sith's presence. Strange, he thought, that the town would be so scared with the rebellion on the same planet to help them. Of course, that would also mean that they were at risk as much as they were safe. Done planning, he decided to continue on, hearing many voices, only a few catching much interest to him.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 23, 2009)

*Interrogation room*

Wall (^^ soft ball sized robot ^^) will float over in front of the other force adept, keeping its eye away from the bleeding prisoner.  "I suppose you know who I am and I agree torturing these prisoners will probably only get us minimal knowledge.  If that.  However, there isn't many other good ways to find these rebels.  Like you said they're a small well trained group.  They're nicely holed in this stupid planet.  We can't really bomb them out, nor can we really find them.  All we can do is sit and wait for them to make they're move and hope it is one we can crush.   We already had a little brainstorming session and could only think of empty threats to try and provoke them into action.  If you have some better ideas I would be delighted to here them."

To HK mentally.  "What was that list of weapons you wanted?"  Strongarm can you check and see if I can find them at the stores/armory.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kane broke first. The screams of his brother and blood on his face had tipped the scales for him and he talked.

"We're Bounty Hunters!" Kane screamed, "we're after rebels we'd be trying to turn them in for the reward!"

((About that equipment. The Blaster rifle that's readily available will be the E-11 rifle that Strom Troopers use. But you could also find more specialized rifles without too much difficulty.

The Sonic Grenades and Mines should be available. They're made exclusively by Corperate Sector Authority in this era, who provide specialized weapons to the Empire in this era.

The Flamethrower is not equipment that the Empire uses. That doesn't mean you can't get one though. It just means you'll probably have to be a custom rig and that can get a little expensive for good work.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

Ava sighed finally, ending her pacing fit and turning to John and the others. She walked closer to the door and paused, "We've successfully tortured two people who were working for our side, this has been very fun indeed but I think I'll depart on this note." 

She turns pulling her cloak back over her head and heads out of the building walking towards her ship.

((Gibberish if you want to catch a character to talk to, you should do it now))


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 23, 2009)

Damian continued walking along the roads, watching as people stared at his cape. It didn't bother him, as it was a symbol of his family's pride. Eventually, he decided to head back to his small ship, but as he turned around, a cloaked figure walked straight into him. When the both shot back up, they looked straight at each other, obviously waiting for the other to apologize. Deciding to be the better person, he spoke first

" Excuse me, I wasn't looking as to where I was going. I'm presuming your okay, correct? We merely bashed into each other, no need for harsh talk," he said, trying to calm her down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

She had been so deep in concentration that she didn't notice Damian as he approached. It wasn't until the last second that they both gazed up. She drew her cloak about herself. 

Ava sneered, "No, you almost bumped into _me_," she said. For a moment she stood staring at him. "I can't understand what's wrong with the people in this town..."


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 24, 2009)

" Hey, don't associate me with the common folk. I'm not from here, you know. And judging form your cloak, you obviously don't want to be identified. This leads me to believe that you have a reason to be using a cloak. Of course, if you were from town, you wouldn't have to worry about hiding, since the shame of why you were hiding would most likely cause you to stay inside. Of course, you could be apart of the rebels. But they wouldn't even flinch without making sure they have allies near, correct? Of course, you could just continue on. But, you've peeked my interest. So, if I may ask, what's your current situation?"  asked Damian, obviously intrigued at the girl's sudden appearance.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 24, 2009)

"_Both of you should have started talking but your mistake was calling us Imperial Bastards...remember? Because I do. I should just kill you both right both right now unless of course you have something to say considering I'm just about down here and ready to go_" John stated, eyes glared into the pair. He clutched the hilt of his unactivated lightsaber but that could change with seconds. He narrowed his eyes, waiting for a response, attempting to search for his target through the force. Would they stay longer or attempt to leave as soon as possible...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> " Hey, don't associate me with the common folk. I'm not from here, you know. And judging form your cloak, you obviously don't want to be identified. This leads me to believe that you have a reason to be using a cloak. Of course, if you were from town, you wouldn't have to worry about hiding, since the shame of why you were hiding would most likely cause you to stay inside. Of course, you could be apart of the rebels. But they wouldn't even flinch without making sure they have allies near, correct? Of course, you could just continue on. But, you've peeked my interest. So, if I may ask, what's your current situation?"  asked Damian, obviously intrigued at the girl's sudden appearance.



"My situation? I'm walking a public street on a wet planet--which would be the reason for the cloak. And the Empire has permitted people to move about again, no one is in hiding unless they're..." 

"No one is in hiding."

"Why are you wearing a cape?" her question was half sarcasm.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 24, 2009)

Caedus said:


> "_Both of you should have started talking but your mistake was calling us Imperial Bastards...remember? Because I do. I should just kill you both right both right now unless of course you have something to say considering I'm just about down here and ready to go_" John stated, eyes glared into the pair. He clutched the hilt of his unactivated lightsaber but that could change with seconds. He narrowed his eyes, waiting for a response, attempting to search for his target through the force. Would they stay longer or attempt to leave as soon as possible...



Aryan began to laugh, "You were asking the wrong questions, and besides Kane wasn't even there. He got picked up for breaking curfew. I'm the only one who knows anything, but after what you've done I'm not telling you anything. You can go to hell."


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "My situation? I'm walking a public street on a wet planet--which would be the reason for the cloak. And the Empire has permitted people to move about again, no one is in hiding unless they're..."
> 
> "No one is in hiding."
> 
> "Why are you wearing a cape?" her question was half sarcasm.




" My cape represen-" Damian was about to say, but then the girl would know of his status, and his connection to the empire. If she really was a normal citizen, then she would probably be too surprised and run off to a guard. Instead, Damian answered by saying, 

" It helps me increase my running speed by adding a push from the planets wind. It also stops people from noticing me from behind. I know it's not the most practical reason, but it does increase my running speed, to a small amount."  He then asked, 

" Now, what's your plan? You seem to have avoided question."


----------



## Caedus (Aug 24, 2009)

"_Hmm...oh well, what a shame_" John said simply. He placed his lightsaber back inside his cloak and turned as if he was walking away but stopped and turned back around. "_Well if you wont talk and I'm still feeling a bit angry..._" John said as he didnt finish as he suddenly raised his head instead. The Dark Jedi kept his arm raised towards Aryan and suddenly within a few moments, blue lighting suddenly appeared coming from his fingertips as the lighting colliding into aryan. The blue lighting energies engulfing the Mandalorian, frying him alive with a mild intensity that would surely kill him if this went long enough. The lighting lighted up the room as the Dark Jedi eyed the man he was slowly killing, waiting to hear if he would beg for his life as he was fried alive.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2009)

"Statement: Ah force lightning, a rare ability among the Sith Masters. 

Query: Prisoner I am not done with you, yet. Tell me your contact's Name, locations and other usefulness."

Mentally to his master, "Answering: I'd like a Sith Assassin pistol, Sniper rifle, multiple grenades, sonic grenade, sonic mines, mines and flame thrower and sonic emitter and if a sonice emitter is not available a electric shocker would also be ideal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

*Streets*
Ava narrowed her eyes at the ridiculousness of his story. She started to question it, to do something about it but then she thought the better of it considering this was the center of the city. She glanced off to the side biting back her anger. 

"My plan?" she muttered at first, "My plan is to leave this backwater rim world." She walked around him and continued on to her ship. She didn't have time to bother with loonies. 

She will bring the ship online and begin to look for nearby planets where she can pick up some supplies. 

((In this timeline is there still an Imperial base at Yavin 4, the one from after the Battle of Yavin and Hoth? If so she will head there.))


----------



## Caedus (Aug 24, 2009)

"_HK, stay here...I'm just returning to my ship to check on something_" John simply said. The Dark Jedi eyed the two Mandalorians and left them to their fate. They were of little use now. The man continued to walk through Imperial headquarters until he appeared back into the area where he had left his ship. He needed to speak with Piett to see if the Admiral could provide anything that would be of use. The current situation had grown boring considering the rebels had disappeared for the moment and he didnt like it..perhaps he may have better luck in space.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

*Inside the Red Rose*
Ava starts to take the ship up into orbit. She's sure to be stopped by the Imperial Patrols of the area. Her ship didn't have a droid to control and she would need one for where she was going. So it occurred to her that she might need to pick one up before leaving the system. So she paused and awaited the patrols.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kane watched as his brother was brutally killed by the Force Lightning attack and listened to his screams as he slowly died.

"There never were any contacts and we don't know anything." Kane said, "You might as well kill me now. If I ever get out of here kill your masters, blow you into scrap, and make an athletic cup out of your chasis!."

*In space*

John finds nothing out of the ordinary when he makes it into space. He does however notice the Red Rose.

While she waits, Ava soon finds her fighter moving on it's own accord. The reason why soon becomes apparent as she is pulled towards the Executor via tractor beam.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

Ava glanced down at the control panels in front of her. She slammed her fist into the side of the fuselage, "Dammit, they could have just hailed me?" she cursed out loud as her ship was drawn in towards the fleet flagship. 

It was hard to tell and believe how large that the Star Destroyer was from this far out and she couldn't do much besides wait until she was in the docking bay.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 25, 2009)

"Now what's with that ship..." John thought. He watched the vessel move towards the Executor. His vessel remained cloaked at the moment, rendering it completely invisible. His eyes trailed the vessel as he watched the situation arms folded. Cyrus was still doing his shopping and HK was left all by himself with the last Mandalorian. It was a waste of time, true but the Dark Jedi began to think other things...he knew that rushing the rebels would take some time. It wouldnt be easy, they were smaller in number and were likely more prone to hiding due to their smaller numbers. The Dark Jedi closed his eyes to focus...thinking about possible situations as he waited in his starship..


----------



## Muk (Aug 26, 2009)

Hk draws his knife and cuts open the last mandelorians throat, saying

"Confirmation: Ending negotiations positively."

Afterward he'll step out of the interrogation room and look for a communication droid or terminal where droids regularly come to get information. He'll plant his droid wide virus and wait for it to spread to gather all the information he can.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Executor Docking Bay*

As Ava's ship came to a rest in the Docking bay a feminine figure whose appearence was well concealed behind her clothing dropped from a higher catwalk and landed in front of the small craft. The docking bay was vacated aside from them, not even the regular workers were present. 

The figure waved nodded at the craft and the and opened the hatch threw use of the force. "Ava.. I've been told to enlist your aid in a mission I am currently undertaking. Your only option is to obey. Luke Skywalker was reported dead after Hoth. That may not be the case. It is believed that the Rebellion's remnants may have shared information regarding that with the local resistance on this planet. Your mission is to simply find out what they know by any means necessary."

"You will be given access to an account to provide additional funding for this project and you have been given clearance to acquire the services of those outside of the Empire for your work. A specialized R3-Unit has also been provided to you. Aside from the standard it has been outfitted with a variety of surveillance devices. It is currently in the docking bay control room waiting for you to claim it." 

"I am also aware of that another group has been assigned to kill the same people who have the information your looking for. If you want to achieve your objective, you'll need to locate them before they do. Of course, you should keep in mind that there is something in it for you if you succeed. That is all."

The cloaked figure made an impressive vertical leap back to the catwalks, and as if on cue, the doors the docking bay began to open and workers came in and went about their business.

*In Space*

John's personal com alerts him to an incoming message. When he answers it he finds Piett on the other end. He says, "I have been informed of events on the ground. Have you managed to learn anything in relation to your mission?"

*HK-400 related news*

All of the items that were requested by HK-400 where found with the exception of the "Sith Assassin pistol". No one seemed to understand what that meant. However since the typical pistol used for up-close assassinations is a Hold-out blaster one was provided.

((This virus is looking for information, but what information is it looking for?))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

*Executor Docking Bay*
The jump that the strange woman had preformed caught Ava's attention but she didn't question it or even ponder too long on who she had spoken with. There were a lot of people under the influence of the Empire, after all. 

She headed to the docking bay control station to pick up the R3 droid, examining it for a moment before taking it with her. When she walked back towards the ship she called after the R3, "Come on, now--you shouldn't be so slow..."

The droid made some noises but followed behind her to the _Red Rose_. Once they were both aboard, they would head back down the Agamar surface.


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2009)

The virus is to locate any underground structures as well as routes how to get there. He reasons that they need food and weapons supplies to make any sort of resistance, thus any delivery of food and of course weapons disguised as some other material probably would do the trick.

He always wants to have a memory check on all the droids, trying figure out if they had a visual contact with _Keyan Farlander_. If they did where and if they continued watching him.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 27, 2009)

"_Not much...by the time I arrived he had already seemingly encountered a group of stormtroopers and escaped. Any signs of him seemingly disappeared and I'm starting to think he may have left the planet already_" John replied back to the Admiral. He narrowed his eyes in slight frustration, he knew he may have been scolded for this but he was confident that he would find hist target and kill him accordingly. The invisible Starship remained floating in space, waiting for the time to move.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 27, 2009)

Cyrus finished buying the items and headed back to meek HK?  Mentally.  "HK how is the virus coming?  I should be able to help you search through the files once it's done.  Is there somewhere you could meet me so I could give you your weapons?"

Wall stayed on the planet when John left.  It will float back to Cyrus.


((Shame the virus didn't get online while Avie was still around))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

((This is what happens when you spend needless time killing other PCs instead of doing your job )) 

The Red Rose darted back to the Surface, leaving its booster ring in orbit and landing in the settlement near the Empire's temporary base. Ava dropped out sprung herself from the ship, leaping over the side and landing on the ground and almost slipping. 

The R3 unit was lowered down from the ship and rolled up beside her making a series of noises as it moved. She glanced down at it, "Surprisingly enough, I can understand you..." 

The droid beeped a little reply. 

"Yeah it's possible for Humans to understand binary...but why would I want to speak it? You obviously know what I am saying," she grumbled. 

Ava walked a little ways down the street, she hoped there was still a strong enough Imperial presence in the city, she would find seek out a Storm Trooper and ask him if there had been any armed conflict in the settlement that day and if so, where?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 27, 2009)

*In Space*
The black ARC-170 drops out of hyperspace.It takes a course towards Executor and Agamar.Archer lets out a sigh "_Finally_ here".He takes a few seconds to admire the majestic battleship,which is almost dwarfing Agamar from his POV.
He turns on his comms and starts hailing the massive battleship.
"Executor control,this Agent Maxwell Archer from Imperial Intelligence.Requesting a passage to Agamar"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 28, 2009)

"Permission granted Archer," said a com officer on board the Executor after checking Archer's clearence. The ARC-170 was a fairly old fighter. It would have normally been crewed by 3 men but it only needed one pilot. The controller wondered silently wondered what an inteligence officer would need such an old ship for.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

The blur of color almost ran right over Ava as she attempted to cross the street. She stared off down the street after it, cursing under her breath. "Who rides a damn speeder bike through the city that fast?" 

The R3 unit that tailed her beeped a sharp little retort that she ignored as they continued to walk through the crowd of people. The R3 unit beeped at her again. 

"Name? What do you want with a name? You're a droid," Ava said.

The droid replied with a whining noise. 

"If you're going to pout about it and not do your job," she sighed, and turned to face the small bot, "Well what's your designation?" 

The droid beeped at her. 

"R3-T6?" she sighed, "I guess we can call you...Artie." 

Artie made a series of sounds.

"Yes, like the letters "R" and "T", now you've wasted too much of my time, come on!" Ava began to get frustrated. Off in the distance there was a ship landing and at first glance she wasn't sure but it seemed to be an X-Wing, a ship used by the Rebels almost exclusively. If there were X-Wings here, then there were surely rebels. 

Ava made her way back towards the starport with Artie to get a look at the pilot of the X-Wing. 

((What she sees is in actuality *Diceman's *character's ARC-170))


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 28, 2009)

THUMP!
He always disliked that noise every time his landing gear touched the ground.He opened his canopy and started to remove his helmet.He looked around himself,this usually the time mechanics would rush to his plane for maintenance but the ARC was built for long range recon missions and needed little maintenance,a need further dwindling with his modifications.
"Well,at least I won't have to wave the knuckledraggers away",he thought to himself.
He got out of his plane,and took a deep breath of the not so fresh air of the starport.He wanted to look around,but decided against it.He was on a mission and he wasn't going to dilly dally.His mission outline looked pretty easy;Find Farlander and bring him in.But he knew himself,it wasn't.
He got out of the port and wanted to cross the street.He stopped in mid-step and took one calmly backwards.A second later,a speeder zoomed past him.He felt "something" and instinctively turned his head left and saw a girl conversing with a droid.
"A Force-sensitive?" 
He knew his standing orders when he encountered one like himself; Either convert them to the Empires cause or dispose of them.He didn't have much luck converting,his hands went straight for lightsaber.He calmly approached her and ignited it.
"Stay where you are!".....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

Ava kept her hands down at her sides, "What are you stupid, put that away before someone sees you," she tells him. She examines his stance, "I had no clue the Rebellion had so many Force Users in it's grasp." 

Artie circles around her beeping wildly, as if to warn her there's a man in front of her and he has a light saber out. 

((If I can, I'll try and sense which side of the force he uses))


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 28, 2009)

((Your not able to determine that yet, perhaps if he uses it more...))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

She keeps her distance from the man, holding her hand down to steady Artie. The droid halts behind her left leg and watches from behind her. Ava's movements are neither calm nor surprised and she reaches up to adjust her hair as she waits for the man's reply.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 28, 2009)

((Mind Trick))
He makes a swift motion with his free hand."You will stand down""


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 28, 2009)

Gerron watched as what he believed to be a rebel stepped out of the X-Wing and headed to the cloaked woman.  The woman seemed to be tense.  Gerron watched the two interact, waiting for the X-Wing pilot to be alone so he contact the man and ask about Keyan Farlander.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

If his mind trick doesn't succeed, she's just going to force throw him since he seems to want to use force powers when not prompted by any of her actions. The throw won't be hard, but it will be far enough to distance her from him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Affect Mind works, ((Wild die came into play 3 times)) Ava feels compelled the stand down and do as he says.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 28, 2009)

Seeing that his mind trick worked,Archer shut off his saber and closed in on her.He put her into choke hold,but takes care not to choke her.He pushes the hilt to her back,but doesn't turn it on.Archer leans into her ear and whispers:
"Now,you'll tell me all about Keyan Farlander"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Affect mind merely tricks someone into believing that need to follow a certain action, however it is not mind control and as soon as Archer began to approach Ava regained her senses.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

Ava chides him, "Now stay back," she glanced around the streets. (there are probably people watching) "A Rebel wouldn't be so quick to reveal himself in the open like this, the Empire must have sent you..."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 28, 2009)

Maxwell was amused,"At least she's Imperial"
Maxwell backed down from his fighting stance,calmly put back his saber on his belt.He calmly approached her.
"Another Force user? Who are you,and who sent you?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

Diceman said:


> Maxwell was amused,"At least she's Imperial"
> Maxwell backed down from his fighting stance,calmly put back his saber on his belt.He calmly approached her.
> "Another Force user? Who are you,and who sent you?"



Ava glanced down at Artie, "The Empire...that's all I can say," she said looked at Maxwell. "But I have actual work to get done with and your hindering my progress."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Muk said:


> The virus is to locate any underground structures as well as routes how to get there. He reasons that they need food and weapons supplies to make any sort of resistance, thus any delivery of food and of course weapons disguised as some other material probably would do the trick.
> 
> He always wants to have a memory check on all the droids, trying figure out if they had a visual contact with _Keyan Farlander_. If they did where and if they continued watching him.



HK-400 is able to find out that the cave structure under the city is immense, but also purposefully unmapped. A Jedi, along with a small contingent of Clone Trooper dug into the natural caves to create military base which sustained a prolonged resistance movement on Agamar even after the Separatist conquered the planet, the first act of Agamar's defiance followed by many more in the years to come. He was also able to find out that the Jedi was killed by his own men when Order 66 was given.

Though he isn't able to find any definate entrances he does discover that wherever they likely originate from a large, water-filled cave not far off the coast, and it is unknown how large caverns it splits off in to or how long it will take to explore.

Finally, he is unable to recover any visual data regarding Keyan Farlander or any other members of the Resistance. This does lead him to conclude however chances are the cave network likely has entrances to many key facilities in the city, probably both public and private.



Caedus said:


> "_Not much...by the time I arrived he had already seemingly encountered a group of stormtroopers and escaped. Any signs of him seemingly disappeared and I'm starting to think he may have left the planet already_" John replied back to the Admiral. He narrowed his eyes in slight frustration, he knew he may have been scolded for this but he was confident that he would find hist target and kill him accordingly. The invisible Starship remained floating in space, waiting for the time to move.



"Well keep up the search, if he has left the system than do everything in your power to find out where he went." Piett's hologram faded away and John was left in his cockpit.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2009)

Hk is informing his master "Announcement: I have found an underground cave system. It seems to date from the clone wars. 

Primary entrance should be a large, water-filled cave not far off the coast. However I could not find a definite map from any droid. I will attempt to piece together piece of information to create a unique map.

Secondary entrance will include public and private places throughout the city.

Most likely that included the bar where the commotion was taking place, but also I am guessing the space port and other transportation places.

Statement: I shall use the now infested droids to scan for underground structures in within this city in hopes of finding another entrance."

Once done he'll use any droids that are capable of scanning through materials and have the sweep through the space port and then systematically any other public transportation places.

He will also use all the visual data from within the cave and try to piece together a map system.

Once he found an entrance he'll send in a scout droid or an astro-droid modified as a scout droid into the caves and scout it out. He'll modify his map according to the new scout's data.

Meanwhile he will also instruct the droids to plant the virus into any main frames that are to be transported off world, leaving an incubation period, only to activate when a new access panel or interface interacts with the droid, continuously spread the virus throughout the entire galaxy and then going back into slumber only to be activated once the HK himself arrives on sight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

"Now, Artie and I have work to attend to, time's of the essence, if you think it would benefit you to come along, then do, but I can't have anyone slowing my progress," Ava said as she looked around the street. 

Artie started away first, turning back to look at Ava and Maxwell. The droid backed away slowly and beeped, puzzled. 

"I'm headed back to the Imperial Checkpoint." 

((sorry for the color change, the pink was spur of the moment.))


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 29, 2009)

"As you wish"Maxwell said,while looking amused.
"Did Intelligence send someone else?Or is it the ISB?Doesn't matter,finding Farlander is all that matter".
He turned away and started walking.He noticed a man looking at him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

Diceman said:


> "As you wish"Maxwell said,while looking amused.
> "Did Intelligence send someone else?Or is it the ISB?Doesn't matter,finding Farlander is all that matter".
> He turned away and started walking.He noticed a man looking at him.



"There are more people at the base, or there were--two men and a droid but I don't think anyone is after what I'm after. I just need to find a data specialist," Ava told him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ava walked a little ways down the street, she hoped there was still a strong enough Imperial presence in the city, she would find seek out a Storm Trooper and ask him if there had been any armed conflict in the settlement that day and if so, where?



When Ava does eventually encounter at Storm Trooper she is informed of the shootout at the Restaurant earlier and that the insurgents escaped threw an lift into a system of subterranean tunnels. However the trooper is unable to provide any details of the attack beyond that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

Ava left the Storm Trooper and she and Artie headed down the restaurant that the Storm Trooper had indicated. She entered with the hood of her cloak pulled up over her head. She slowed as she stepped through the door and glanced around the room. 

It was still a mess which indicated that she wouldn't be forced to kill that Storm Trooper due to misinformation. The place was an obvious mess and they were still in the process of cleaning up. The room had the marks of combat, laser burns, broken wood and glass and a spritz of blood in one spot. 

She examined the room and as she stepped over the debris and looked around, "Who's in charge here?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

"That would be me! Although I was not told to expect anyone else! Who are you, and what are you doing here?" The man who approached was the Imperial Army Lieutenant that John had met with before but spared.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "That would be me! Although I was not told to expect anyone else! Who are you, and what are you doing here?" The man who approached was the Imperial Army Lieutenant that John had met with before but spared.



"Seems you might have had an incident here, I'm an agent of the Emporer's and here under direct orders given to me on the Executor," she moved her cloak aside revealing the hilt of her light saber.

She pointed to Artie, "This droid and I were sent here to conduct and investigation of the separatists hidden here. First I need to know what happened and if Keyan Farlander was here..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

"As I reported to the last one like you who came here, I have no confirmation that Keyan Farlander was here. I can only say that the failing here is not my fault. With the exception of six who managed to make it threw the front door before being shot up, these troopers were barred entrance by mere tables flung at the door as barricades. A few of them even claimed that they levitated and floated to the door on their own. Don't worry though, I had them executed for their failure!"

"The insurgents escaped threw a tunnel under the restaurant that they imploded behind them with explosive charges. There is no way to follow them!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "As I reported to the last one like you who came here, I have no confirmation that Keyan Farlander was here. I can only say that the failing here is not my fault. With the exception of six who managed to make it threw the front door before being shot up, these troopers were barred entrance by mere tables flung at the door as barricades. A few of them even claimed that they levitated and floated to the door on their own. Don't worry though, I had them executed for their failure!"
> 
> "The insurgents escaped threw a tunnel under the restaurant that they imploded behind them with explosive charges. There is no way to follow them!"



Ava nodded, "Tables...levitating," she folded her arms. "Do you happen to know if there's a power station around here...any kind of electrical provider?" she paced across the floor towards the opposite side of the room. 

"If there's a tunnel down there with a base it's either making its own power or its being provided with it. If its the latter I might be able to easily illuminate the path which the power flows along giving us a picture of the structure below."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

The Lieutenant pulls up a datapad containing a city map and shows Ava where the nearest power station is in relation to where they are. 

"I can tell you that the lift the insurgents used got it's power from the Restaurant. It is unlikely that it was power anything beyond the Lift though. We where monitoring the power distribution from the station and there was no indication of the power traveling further than the bounds of the Restaurant."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

A devious smile appeared on Ava's face, "That might be the case, but you've saved me a bit of leg work it seems." 

Ava adjusted her hood, "Carry on Lieutenant, I'll be sure to tell your commanders of your work here today." She started to step off towards the door, "Artie!" she called as she walked and the small droid beeped its farewells and then turned to follow her.

She headed back down the streets of the town towards the Imperial outpost to find John or Cyrus. (I don't know exactly where they are) She's keeping her options open and might have to ask help of some of the Imperial Army ground troops to find a way into the base below.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 30, 2009)

John's vessel returned back into the Imperial Landing spot it was previously placed in. The Imperial Agent shook his head in slight disappointment. He had to go hunt for them but he needed leads. He was sure by now they had left the planet. Anyhow, he returned to the planet for supplies, pick up Cyrus and whatever else he could get his hands on to aid him in this mission. Left he heard of him, he was busy getting equipment for his droid. The Imperial Agent left the vessel as soon as he landed the ship as he began to search for Cyrus...he had his orders, he had his mission and he didnt intend on stopping...this mission was key for not only the Empire but for also himself as well.


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2009)

When John's vessel arrives HK notices it via the uplink to his virus database. He goes and greets the agent, presumably it seems the agent would be stuck here for a while.

"Statement: Welcome back, commander. 

Query: It seems your business is still not finished. Are you still hunting these rebels?" Hk asks John.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

She didn't see the droid or its masters right off of the bat in the Imperial base but she did have another little agenda. She needed to talk to someone about taking some of the rebels alive. 

Ava was sure that the prisoners that she'd seen earlier were more than likely dead by now or beyond the ability to talk. She needed someone whom she could question or a way to get to their information. The Imperial presence in this town more than likely meant the people she was looking for were all hidden.  

She and Artie would look for the commander in the base and ask him if they could possibly get a harder search, a more invasive one for any other entrances or exits to the Rebel base. She would tell them to start with Restaurants and businesses along a certain path and she herself would go too.


----------



## materpillar (Aug 30, 2009)

Muk said:


> Hk is informing his master "Announcement: I have found an underground cave system. It seems to date from the clone wars.
> 
> Primary entrance should be a large, water-filled cave not far off the coast. However I could not find a definite map from any droid. I will attempt to piece together piece of information to create a unique map.
> 
> ...



"Well done, I'll meet up with you soon"

~~Quite a bit later~~



> "Statement: Welcome back, commander.
> 
> Query: It seems your business is still not finished. Are you still hunting these rebels?" Hk asks John.



Cyrus walked in on the two, and gave the droid a dirty look.  "Really HK?  I suppose getting your weapons wasn't a high priority..."  He handed off all the weapons to HK.  "I'm not that strong and you made me carry those things halfway across the damn city."  Cyrus let out a sigh and floped onto the ground.  "Any updates John?  Hk made quite a bit of progress while I was out grocery shopping for him.  Good job on that by the way."  He gave the robot an annoyed, but still nice smile


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2009)

"Statement: Thank you, master. The virus is progressing, however it will take time to scan the city for any tunnel systems."

Meanwhile HK will equip his new weapons. The flame thrower and sonic emitter come into hidden compartments in his underarm, he holster up the blaster and the sniper rifle will be flung around the back. Grenades/Mines are hidden into his thigh.

The then goes about check the mechanism of his hidden compartments. He quick draws his virbo knife while also opening the other side to reveal his flame thrower/sonic emitter. Withdrawing his knifes, he quick draws his blaster in one hand and grenades in the other.

After putting away the close combat equipment, he examines the scope and quality of the sniper rifle thoroughly.

Meanwhile he's waiting for any signs that scans have found any tunnels underneath the space port or other places within the city.


----------



## Caedus (Aug 30, 2009)

"_I've come to the conclusion that the rebels have already left this planet. I talked to Piett, our orders are to do everything in our power to hunt him down at any cost. While there is a chance they might still be here, I doubt it...they must have left by now_" John responded to Cyrus. The cloaked Imperial Agent glared elsewhere, irritated in the fact that the rebels had evaded himself so far. This was trying his patience...


----------



## materpillar (Aug 30, 2009)

((Muk I don't think I found a flamethrower, but I might have been able to buy the parts for it.  Strongarm?))

Cyrus let out a little "oh shit..."

After a few seconds he shrugged.  "Well since I'm not dead it seems the higher ups aren't _too_ pissed off.  HK how... widespread do you think you could get that virus?  I mean in theory, with enough time, couldn't you contaminate _every_ robot in the galaxy?  Then the rebels wouldn't be able to go somewhere we couldn't find them.  Furthermore even if they figured it out, they wouldn't be able to use most of their weapons and would be a negligible threat? If you can do that we might as well hunt down any remnants who remain here if you can get it spreading."

Cyrus was letting his thoughts run quite rampant with the power that this virus could have.  If it spread far enough and wide enough, and a few technological upgrades, he could control any robot, anywhere, at any time.  Well that wasn't quite right, those with AI could ignore him.  But still, things like the super stardestroyer.  Maybe a deathstar if the empire got around to building another one.  Although if he hooked himself to the virus couldn't he still ignore AI like HK was doing?  Either way it'd be enough to accomplish anything Cyrus could desire.  

He glanced over the robot.  However, all this power would stem through HK.  He could be cut off at any time.  For supposedly being the "master" in this relationship, Cyrus knew he was baggage.  A useful mask.  If hk got control of everything and wanted to kill every meatbag the implications of that could be... bad.  Cyrus was going to have to change that.

Cyrus turned abruptly and walked from the area and evil grin on his face.  He left Wall behind with John and headed back to the market. 

As he stalked away he mentally said "HK why do you call us meatbags?"

((GALACTIC CONQUEST FUCK YEAH ))


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 30, 2009)

"Hmm,maybe I should check that base.I might find out more about Farlander."Said Maxwell to himself and started heading towards the base.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2009)

HK observed his 'master' and if he could do any facial expression it probably would be that of an even more sinister grin than his 'master' just doing.

"Sad Statement: Master, I do not call you meatbag. You are my master afterall. I have been programmed to call all things alive meatbag. That is all I can say. It seems some of my memory is not working correctly."

(kinda waiting on strongarm to give me details on success of failure of finding any entrances from within the city. and how long would it take for a few scout droids to fly over to the wet cave and start exploring it?)


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 31, 2009)

Gerron hurriedly made his way over to the X-Wing pilot before he could get away.  Gerron began to speak.  "I think you have some information I need," Gerron said.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She didn't see the droid or its masters right off of the bat in the Imperial base but she did have another little agenda. She needed to talk to someone about taking some of the rebels alive.
> 
> Ava was sure that the prisoners that she'd seen earlier were more than likely dead by now or beyond the ability to talk. She needed someone whom she could question or a way to get to their information. The Imperial presence in this town more than likely meant the people she was looking for were all hidden.
> 
> She and Artie would look for the commander in the base and ask him if they could possibly get a harder search, a more invasive one for any other entrances or exits to the Rebel base. She would tell them to start with Restaurants and businesses along a certain path and she herself would go too.



The commander had a firmer grasp on the situation than pretty much anyone else that Ava or anyone else had talked to. He took a moment to pull her aside into another room, "We have a spy currently within the ranks of the insurgency," he explained, "She had been meeting with them regularly trying to earn their trust. The raid on the Restaurant was put together based on what turned out to be accurate intelligence, although she he had not mentioned a secret lifts."

"Since we didn't find her body, and she didn't turn up with the others who were arrested and processed from the Resturant, it would seem that there is a good possibility that she was able to further infiltrate the group under the circumstances and may know where their base is located. When she is able to report back, finding their base should be rather easily."



Muk said:


> HK observed his 'master' and if he could do any facial expression it probably would be that of an even more sinister grin than his 'master' just doing.
> 
> "Sad Statement: Master, I do not call you meatbag. You are my master afterall. I have been programmed to call all things alive meatbag. That is all I can say. It seems some of my memory is not working correctly."
> 
> (kinda waiting on strongarm to give me details on success of failure of finding any entrances from within the city. and how long would it take for a few scout droids to fly over to the wet cave and start exploring it?)



The virus infected droids are having difficulty locating any lifts that could lead to the underground cavern system. The two natural conclusions would fit the situation is that the droids are either not able to get access to the areas where the lifts are, or more likely, the lifts are disguised well enough to be difficult to detect.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> The commander had a firmer grasp on the situation than pretty much anyone else that Ava or anyone else had talked to. He took a moment to pull her aside into another room, "We have a spy currently within the ranks of the insurgency," he explained, "She had been meeting with them regularly trying to earn their trust. The raid on the Restaurant was put together based on what turned out to be accurate intelligence, although she he had not mentioned a secret lifts."
> 
> "Since we didn't find her body, and she didn't turn up with the others who were arrested and processed from the Resturant, it would seem that there is a good possibility that she was able to further infiltrate the group under the circumstances and may know where their base is located. When she is able to report back, finding their base should be rather easily."



Ava nodded, "Is there any evidence the restaurant helped them to move underground and establish themselves? It seems like an extremely likely conclusion given the lift and their escape..."


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 31, 2009)

Maxwell stopped."Hmm,this might be interesting", he thought."Either he is stupid,threatening an Intelligence operative or he's a Rebel.Either way,it's going to be fun".
He snapped away from his thoughts and turned towards the man.
"What sort of information might that be,my good man?",he said almost jokingly


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 31, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ava nodded, "Is there any evidence the restaurant helped them to move underground and establish themselves? It seems like an extremely likely conclusion given the lift and their escape..."



"The records we have indicate that the tunnel system was engineered during the clone wars. Although they proved useful in undermining the Separatist, they were never mapped."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "The records we have indicate that the tunnel system was engineered during the clone wars. Although they proved useful in undermining the Separatist, they were never mapped."



"If its possible," her tone took almost a flirtatious note to it, "...at all possible, I want that place burned down after its ransacked for clues. Whether someone's inside or not makes little difference to me," she touched his arm lightly, "can we do that?" 

Artie was loud behind her, wheeling himself about and chiming loudly.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2009)

"Statement: Master, it apears these tunnels are better disguised than anticipated. Common droids will not be able to find them. 

Suggestion: We need a small army of hovering scout droids and have them explore the wet caverns. I shall initiate this."

HK will go to the closest droid shop and buy using his master's credits and name hovering droids that can serve as scouts.

He'll buy a handful of them. He'll modifiy their mainframe to listen only to him with a few hidden programming. He'll also buy a few tools that allows him to modify his own systems, but for later use.

After the modification to the scout droids he'll send them to the caves for them to explore.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If its possible," her tone took almost a flirtatious note to it, "...at all possible, I want that place burned down after its ransacked for clues. Whether someone's inside or not makes little difference to me," she touched his arm lightly, "can we do that?"
> 
> Artie was loud behind her, wheeling himself about and chiming loudly.



The captain formed a rather Lecherous smile and said, "Oh, I think that could be arranged. Maybe we could even arrange the owners to be allowed back inside their property after telling them they've been cleared of investigation and then have the restaurant destroy by an orbital strike while they're inside to make an example of them? But what's in it for me?"



Muk said:


> "Statement: Master, it apears these tunnels are better disguised than anticipated. Common droids will not be able to find them.
> 
> Suggestion: We need a small army of hovering scout droids and have them explore the wet caverns. I shall initiate this."
> 
> ...



It turns out to be quite impossible for hovering droids to make such a journey, the exposed entrance to the cave system is underwater. Other information to aide in taking an under water route is there. One of the tourist attractions guided, spherical submarine tours. The Empire also happens to posses specialized stormtroopers corps for making underwater ventures and that such troops have a high potental be placed in at their disposal pending request from John or Cyrus.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> The captain formed a rather Lecherous smile and said, "Oh, I think that could be arranged. Maybe we could even arrange the owners to be allowed back inside their property after telling them they've been cleared of investigation and then have the restaurant destroy by an orbital strike while they're inside to make an example of them? But what's in it for me?"



"I think that if there were...someway I could come across a transmission log from the rebel hideout we could arrange something," Ava said. 

Artie chimed sarcastically and turned away. 

She knew that if she could get those logs that would be all that she needed from the base to give to her superiors. Yet she still wondered who had given her this job.


----------



## Caedus (Sep 2, 2009)

"_HK, any sources down at the caves such as water. Perhaps we can send troops down there to investigate_" John asked the droid. The rebels were alot smarter then he had thought and such a hunt was going to be much different then he would anticipate. He waited for a response...he was sure something could be organized should there a need be for any useful Imperial advantages.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2009)

"Statement: It appears there is a tunnel underwater where my hovering scout droids cannot reach. Most certainly it is an entrance to the tunnel system." HK replies.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I think that if there were...someway I could come across a transmission log from the rebel hideout we could arrange something," Ava said.
> 
> Artie chimed sarcastically and turned away.
> 
> She knew that if she could get those logs that would be all that she needed from the base to give to her superiors. Yet she still wondered who had given her this job.



"I can arrange that. Give me your com channel and I'll contact you when something comes up," he said while handing her data pad to input her number into.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2009)

Ava tells him her COM as Artie beeps in the background telling her something that she didn't care to hear. *"You can contact me here,"* she told him.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 13, 2009)

> "HK, any sources down at the caves such as water. Perhaps we can send troops down there to investigate"
> 
> "Statement: It appears there is a tunnel underwater where my hovering scout droids cannot reach. Most certainly it is an entrance to the tunnel system." HK replies.



*Cyrus Via Wall*
"We should move to crush any remnants of the rebellion here so we can move on.  I'm not sure I can order any stormtroopers to move in.  I believe I only have the ability to order my squadron.  I believe this attack falls under your jurisdiction John.  I'll head over to the barracks and meet you two there to see how I can provide support."

*Cyrus at the market*
He'll buy the starwars equivalent of a labtop computer then head back to the barracks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 13, 2009)

materpillar said:


> *Cyrus Via Wall*
> "We should move to crush any remnants of the rebellion here so we can move on.  I'm not sure I can order any stormtroopers to move in.  I believe I only have the ability to order my squadron.  I believe this attack falls under your jurisdiction John.  I'll head over to the barracks and meet you two there to see how I can provide support."
> 
> *Cyrus at the market*
> He'll buy the starwars equivalent of a labtop computer then head back to the barracks.



Actually John can't order the Stormtroopers to move either. The troops Cyrus needs are under the command of Admiral Piett. I bring this up because Cyrus knows this.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 13, 2009)

((Trial Number 2  ))

*Cyrus via Wall*
"We should move to crush any remnants of the rebellion still here so we can move on to our more important task.  However it seems we're going to need resources that aren't at our disposal.  Could you inform the Admiral about what we've found so he can put things in motion for us?  You should also inform him of your suspicions that the rebel we're hunting left the planet.  I'll head over to the spaceport ((I think there's only one)) and poke around some.  See if I can figure out how they got out, to stop that from happening again.  That is unless you have a better plan."

*Cyrus in the person... unless john has a better plan*
Like I said he's buying the labtop then heading over to the spaceport(s).  He'll poke around to see if he can find out how they bypassed security.  He'll also get a list of all ships that left the planet in the time since the bar incident (probably a rather large list).


----------

